# Soft or stiff bindings?



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

At your level, I'm going to do the bland thing and recommend getting a good, versatile, mid-flexing binding. 

Given that this "genre" is so huge, it'd depend on what is available to you - are you buying online, or do you have a fixed selection at your local shop?

Maybe if you could list some of the ones that are available to you (or otherwise, just state that you're gonna buy online so anything goes), peeps in here might be able to help you zero in on what might be good


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It's mostly personal preference, and in my experience the only really bad combo is soft bindings on a stiff board, or very stiff freeride bindings when you're trying to do tail grabs.

Other than that, you should be fine. Stiffer bindings are more responsive and I wouldn't recommend them to beginners who are falling hard all the time, but if you can get down a run and are more toward the intermediate level you'll probably appreciate the feedback stiffer bindings will give you.

My wife as an intermediate loved her Union Legacy bindings that were stiffer because she felt more in control that way than with the Burton Lexa's they replaced.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

For the type of riding you would like to do, a stiffer binding will help. A stiffer binding will allow you to progress your riding and have room to grow as you get more experience & skill. 

Haven’t heard much (or good things) about Rossignol for women’s bindings. One of my friends has used Burton & Union on her boards and she has a similar riding style to yours. She recently got the Capita Birds of a Feather paired with Union Trilogy bindings.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I also haven't heard great things about Rossi bindings, but I've got no first hand experience to back that up. You usually only see them on rental fleets.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a pair of Rossi cobra bindings that came on a used board I picked up last year. They are pretty comfy. Good shock absorption with canted beds that help with my wide stance. Pretty standard binding. They are rated as 7/10 stiffness but seemed average to me.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Learning to push your riding after getting the basics down, it’s time to try stiff. Work that for awhile, but then don’t forget about soft to refine your skills and not rely on the binding.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd say stiffer. More responsive for trees and powder.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Might want to look at union str. Medium stiffness, rock solid reliable straps/buckles, great price. I've used several pairs over a number of years and they work well. I'm a big guy at 100kg and ride them hard with no problem for 100+ days a year. I should be on a much stiffer binding for my size and riding but haven't done it yet. .


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I've always liked a medium-stiff binding. I'm mostly a freeride guy, groomers, trees, backcountry lines, etc. I'd say unless you're into freestyle stuff like rails and tail grabs and all that, a bit stiffer is better. It will be more responsive at speed and give you more feedback. Having a binding that is too flexy can make for difficulty at higher speeds and in more precise moves. Flexy binding are more forgiving for doing tricks, however.

Personally I ride Solomon Alibi. They're fairly basic, but medium-stiff, durable, and damp. I liked them enough to buy 3 pairs.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

phillyphan said:


> I'd say stiffer. More responsive for trees and powder.


I don't think stiffer always means more responsive. Now's skatetech and K2's power pods allow for extra response to offset softer feeling bindings.

Also, binding feel is pretty personal. I prefer softer bindings for the trees and powder. Stiff highbacks just get in the way and restrict movement. 

Medium stiff bindings that offer some comfort are a great place to start. My second set of boots and bindings were really stiff. I thought I needed extra stiffness for response and control. Turns out my boots were too big.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Gee I thought I was just weird to prefer a medium stiff binding for relatively hi performance rideing . I've used stiff bindings and I didn't care for them. Good to know I'm not alone. Since I pretty much only do edge running, moguls, trees, and ungroomed if at all possible my turns are all hop and pop anyway. I find medium stiff is faster and more responsive in situations were terrain dictates the turn as well as working fine for moderate speed turns on groomers when I am forced to do that kind of thing. People making hard carving higher speed turns on groomers would of course benefit from stiff bindings.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

WigMar said:


> I don't think stiffer always means more responsive. Now's skatetech and K2's power pods allow for extra response to offset softer feeling bindings.
> 
> Also, binding feel is pretty personal. I prefer softer bindings for the trees and powder. Stiff highbacks just get in the way and restrict movement.
> 
> Medium stiff bindings that offer some comfort are a great place to start. My second set of boots and bindings were really stiff. I thought I needed extra stiffness for response and control. Turns out my boots were too big.


It is so important to find a shop that can correctly fit boots. Now boots are finally coming in wide sizes that sort of fit my square feet I've dropped 1 full boot size and lost a lot of serious arch pain. Burton regulator wide is perfect for the square foot crowd.


----------



## k8te (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow! Thanks so much everyone!!! Such great information!!!


----------

